
Uber had special team to obstruct legal cases and spy on rivals, court told - paulashbourne
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/nov/28/uber-court-waymo-trade-secrets-trial
======
RileyJames
We need a competitor to Uber in Australia. I do not want to support Uber, but
the alternatives are.. taxi’s. GoCatch is the only other local competitor,
which is basically an app on top of the taxi network. It would be nice to see
Lyft, or a similar service out of Asia, open up locally to create some
competition.

